# Carrera Frame - Need help identifying



## melusive (Sep 18, 2008)

moved to different forum


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Post this in the retro forum. I vaguely remember some alumi Carrera frames from the early nineties but I might be wrong.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Columbus EL-OS tubing????


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's the Volans, I think.


----------



## Openroad2014 (Oct 10, 2014)

Early Carrera top end frames were built with Columbus EL Custom and EL-OS tubeset, they are called Zeus, according to Red Rose Imports, carrera's US distributor. Later models with Columbus EL-OS and then Columbus Genius, we're called Volans. The Volans has more blue background and letters in white. This should be a Zeus. Original fork should be Steel with Columbus EL-OS.


----------

